# I need some help removing malware/spyware



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Any help that you guys could give me would be great. 
Symptoms:
Way longer boot time.
Search links sometimes redirect me to ad sites.
Sometimes a page will reload for no discernible reason.
Chrome stopped remembering any preferences. Everything is reset every time the computer is rebooted.

Ad-Aware is installed, but neither it nor Windows Defender found anything. 
Thanks for your help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:36:19 PM, on 21/11/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PaperCut NG Client\pc-client.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar - {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: IESpeakDoc - {8D10F6C4-0E01-4BD4-8601-11AC1FDF8126} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar - {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperCut NG Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PaperCut NG Client\pc-client.exe" /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send by Bluetooth to - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Atheros Bt&Wlan Coex Agent - Atheros - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\Ath_CoexAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AtherosSvc - Atheros Commnucations - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\adminservice.exe
O23 - Service: ATKGFNEX Service (ATKGFNEXSrv) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bell\Internet Service Advisor\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11578 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Run by Chris at 21:36:39 on 2011-11-21
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.2.1033.18.8103.5907 [GMT -5:00]
.
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k Akamai
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\Ath_CoexAgent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\adminservice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DriverUpdate\DriverUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bell\Internet Service Advisor\ServicepointService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControl.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\WDC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PaperCut NG Client\pc-client.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe
C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: ContributeBHO Class: {074c1dc5-9320-4a9a-947d-c042949c6216} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar: {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: CIESpeechBHO Class: {8d10f6c4-0e01-4bd4-8601-11ac1fdf8126} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {ae7cd045-e861-484f-8273-0445ee161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: SmartSelect Class: {f4971ee7-daa0-4053-9964-665d8ee6a077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Contribute Toolbar: {517bdde4-e3a7-4570-b21e-2b52b6139fc7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-d0c5-4125-9fa8-0819e2eaac93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar: {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
uRun: [Akamai NetSession Interface] C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
mRun: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
mRun: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
mRun: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [PaperCut NG Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PaperCut NG Client\pc-client.exe" /silent
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\ONENOT~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - {8D10F6C4-0E01-4BD4-8601-11AC1FDF8126} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{0B0B21F5-936B-411F-B5F6-7231759A82A0} : DhcpNameServer = 142.55.130.26 142.55.233.26
TCP: Interfaces\{52BD7FC1-B88D-434C-8F41-75912993B21E} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: ContributeBHO Class: {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar: {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
BHO-X64: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar - No File
BHO-X64: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: CIESpeechBHO Class: {8D10F6C4-0E01-4BD4-8601-11AC1FDF8126} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
BHO-X64: IESpeakDoc - No File
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO-X64: URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect Class: {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect - No File
TB-X64: Contribute Toolbar: {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5.1\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
TB-X64: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB-X64: Ad-Aware Security Toolbar: {6c97a91e-4524-4019-86af-2aa2d567bf5c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb\adawareDx.dll
mRun-x64: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
mRun-x64: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
mRun-x64: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
mRun-x64: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [PaperCut NG Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PaperCut NG Client\pc-client.exe" /silent
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun-x64: [Ad-Aware Browsing Protection] "C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection\adawarebp.exe"
AppInit_DLLs-X64: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SEH-X64: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys [?]
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [?]
R1 ATKWMIACPIIO;ATKWMIACPI Driver;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK WMIACPI\atkwmiacpi64.sys [2010-7-26 17024]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2011-6-6 64952]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [2009-7-13 20992]
R2 ASMMAP64;ASMMAP64;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\ASMMAP64.sys [2009-7-2 15416]
R2 Atheros Bt&Wlan Coex Agent;Atheros Bt&Wlan Coex Agent;C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\Ath_CoexAgent.exe [2011-3-13 138400]
R2 AtherosSvc;AtherosSvc;C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\AdminService.exe [2011-3-13 74912]
R2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe [2011-11-3 2152152]
R2 nvUpdatusService;NVIDIA Update Service Daemon;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe [2011-9-1 2255464]
R2 ServicepointService;ServicepointService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Bell\Internet Service Advisor\ServicepointService.exe [2011-9-10 689464]
R3 AthBTPort;Atheros Virtual Bluetooth Class;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_flt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_flt.sys [?]
R3 BTATH_A2DP;Bluetooth A2DP Audio Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btath_a2dp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btath_a2dp.sys [?]
R3 BTATH_BUS;Atheros Bluetooth Bus;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_bus.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_bus.sys [?]
R3 BTATH_HCRP;Bluetooth HCRP Server driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_hcrp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_hcrp.sys [?]
R3 BTATH_LWFLT;Bluetooth LWFLT Device;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_lwflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_lwflt.sys [?]
R3 BTATH_RCP;Bluetooth AVRCP Device;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_rcp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_rcp.sys [?]
R3 BtFilter;BtFilter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btfilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btfilter.sys [?]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\kernexplorer64.sys [2011-9-9 17152]
R3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-9-26 136176]
S3 dmvsc;dmvsc;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [?]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-9-28 1436424]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-9-26 136176]
S3 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE [2011-6-12 31125880]
S3 StorSvc;Storage Service;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2009-7-13 20992]
S3 SWDUMon;SWDUMon;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SWDUMon.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SWDUMon.sys [?]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
.scr=AutoCADScriptFile
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-11-21 19:12:35	388096	----a-r-	C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-11-21 19:06:17	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\System32\appmgmt
2011-11-21 18:10:15	69000	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{450CE0FC-F9DC-4146-A315-3C94E91F5F28}\offreg.dll
2011-11-21 18:09:39	0	----a-w-	C:\Users\Chris\.uc-3273fe9c41494ce7f21d31cbc126fed0.chris.chris-pc.tmp
2011-11-18 20:05:56	8570192	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{450CE0FC-F9DC-4146-A315-3C94E91F5F28}\mpengine.dll
2011-11-18 04:11:19	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\PACE Anti-Piracy
2011-11-18 04:11:19	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\PACE Anti-Piracy
2011-11-18 04:11:19	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\PACE Anti-Piracy
2011-11-11 14:37:39	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-11-09 19:19:53	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Akamai
2011-11-09 11:10:04	886784	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\wab32.dll
2011-11-09 11:10:04	708608	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\System\wab32.dll
2011-11-09 11:10:04	1923952	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011-11-09 11:10:03	3144704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-11-04 13:35:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\adaware
2011-11-04 13:35:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
2011-11-04 13:35:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Toolbar Cleaner
2011-11-04 13:35:12	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\adawaretb
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-11-21 18:08:19	13920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SWDUMon.sys
2011-10-03 09:06:03	472808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-09-18 13:58:24	404640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-09-09 13:29:17	55384	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SBREDrv.sys
2011-09-05 17:05:00	53656	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\AdobePDF.dll
2011-09-05 17:04:58	24984	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\AdobePDFUI.dll
2011-09-01 05:24:07	2309120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2011-09-01 05:17:57	1389056	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-09-01 05:12:04	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-09-01 02:35:59	1798144	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2011-09-01 02:28:15	1126912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-09-01 02:22:54	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-08-27 05:37:49	861696	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
2011-08-27 05:37:48	331776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
2011-08-27 04:26:27	571904	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\oleaut32.dll
2011-08-27 04:26:27	233472	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\oleacc.dll
.
============= FINISH: 21:36:51.71 ===============


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump
Looks like browsing is getting slow too.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What are you using for a full-time antivirus program?

Your DDS log doesn't show one.

----------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

----------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab.

Uncheck *Windows Defender* or *MSASCui*

Click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Go to Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK.

Double-click on *Windows Defender*

Change its startup type from Automatic to Disabled, then click Apply - OK.

(Note: It does a poor job and doesn't need to auto-start and run. It can't be uninstalled, but it can be disabled.)

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

I used AVG on my other computer, but it bogged everything down all the time. You have any suggestions?
Defender isn't in the startup.

Here's the uninstall list:
µTorrent
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware Security Toolbar
Adobe Acrobat X Pro - English, Français, Deutsch
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Content Viewer
Adobe Content Viewer
Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Master Collection
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
Adobe Story
Adobe Story
Adobe Widget Browser
Adobe Widget Browser
Akamai NetSession Interface Service
Atheros Client Installation Program
ATK Package
Autodesk Design Review 2012
Autodesk Material Library 2011
Autodesk Material Library 2011 Base Image library
Autodesk Material Library 2011 Medium Image library
Bell Internet Service Advisor 3.7.44
Definition update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
DriverUpdate
EVE Online (remove only)
EVEMon
FARO LS 1.1.406.58
Google Earth
Google SketchUp 8
Google Update Helper
Hard Reset - Demo
HiJackThis
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Processor Graphics
Java(TM) 6 Update 29
Left 4 Dead 2
Magicka - Demo
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.1
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver
NVIDIA PhysX
PaperCut NG Client 11.2
PDF Settings CS5
Portal
Portal 2
Portal 2 Authoring Tools - Beta
PxMergeModule
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
Sanctum
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2553070)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Skype&#8482; 5.5
Steam
Terraria
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553092)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553455) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553455) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553323) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2583935)
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2583935)
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
WinRAR 4.01 (32-bit)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

While I'm reviewing your "uninstall_list.txt" log, go here to download and install *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.1.1116.0*.

It's free and very user-friendly and well-recommended in these forums.

I have it in all 4 of my computers.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware Security Toolbar* needs to be uninstalled.

*Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin* need to be updated to version 11.1.102.55.
http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_ie_64/10988/
http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_firefox_64/10992/

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free 1.51.2.1300* needs to be installed.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free

*SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 5.0.0.1136* needs to be installed.
http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html

---------------------------------------------------

After you're finished installing and updating and have restarted the computer for the last time, do the following.

Don't use the computer while each scan is in progress.

---------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha ha! You know, I asked my son if he was looking at things he shouldn't be on here, and he assured me he wasn't. Clearly he was smart enough to delete history. What a little ****.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8234

Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421

24/11/2011 3:16:16 PM
mbam-log-2011-11-24 (15-16-16).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 186646
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 10 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 11/24/2011 at 03:20 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1136

Core Rules Database Version : 7986
Trace Rules Database Version: 5798

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:02:38

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 579
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 63936
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 11159
File threats detected : 390

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hardsextube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hardsextube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hardsextube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
banners.moreniche.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.youporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ero-advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialsex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.socialsex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.socialsex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wt.xxxbookcom.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultcomicsworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pu.trafficshop.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bravoteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bravoteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bravoteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bravoteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teeniesland.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teeniesland.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teeniesland.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teeniesland.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.porn-plus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.porn-plus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.porn-plus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.porn-plus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.toplist.cz [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
go.trafficshop.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
go.trafficshop.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.finalteens.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
hqporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.theporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.theporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.theporncomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
click.dofantasy.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
alltoonsporns.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
alltoonsporns.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
alltoonsporns.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
alltoonsporns.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.sweetsexytoons.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.sweetsexytoons.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.sweetsexytoons.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.sweetsexytoons.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mysexcomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mysexcomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mysexcomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mysexcomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mysexcomics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myadultcomics.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myadultcomics.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myadultcomics.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.adultcomicsbook.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adult-cartoon-sex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adult-cartoon-sex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adult-cartoon-sex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adult-cartoon-sex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
theclicknews.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
theclicknews.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
cgi.sexswap2000.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
galleries.adult-empire.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
avatraffic.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficc.org [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
lookforporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lookforporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
comicbooksex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
comicbooksex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
galleries1.adult-empire.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.adultcomicsbook.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.adultcomicsbook.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cartoon-porn-gallery.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornrabbit.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornrabbit.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.themis-media.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.torstardigital.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultadworld.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
nakedanime.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mfeed.newzfind.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mfeed.newzfind.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexyshare.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads2.zeusclicks.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.ziporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ziporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ziporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ziporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.ziporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.crakmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.enoratraffic.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.crakmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.intporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.intporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.pornshare4u.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen4models.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen4models.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teen4models.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornshare4u.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornshare4u.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornshare4u.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adultpartypics.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficholder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornyeah.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornyeah.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornyeah.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
m1.webstats.motigo.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.naked.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
counter11.sextracker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sextracker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.naked.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.naked.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.naked.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.crakmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hentaicounter.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.sunporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sunporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sunporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.freecamsexposed.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.funnyporn.info [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.funnyporn.info [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.funnyporn.info [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.girlsteachsex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alphaporno.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.xxx69.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.xxx69.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prosexxx.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prosexxx.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
galleries.adultartnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
xxxbunker.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.x1porntube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.x1porntube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.x1porntube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.x1porntube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.ventivmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adcentriconline.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.77tracking.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.77tracking.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.77tracking.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sexlist.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ox-d.w00tmedia.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xxx69.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xxx69.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xxx69.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
galleries.adultartnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pornhub.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traffichaus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sexad.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dexporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dexporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dexporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.exoclick.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpansion.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.oporn.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tripod.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftwlsearchcrm.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRIS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Unless, I guess, it was his mother.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you select and remove ALL *390* adware tracking cookies that were found? If you didn't, run another quick scan and then do so.

It's pretty obvious that several "adult" sites have been visited in that computer. My advice is that you run a quick scan with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* at least once a week(after you first update their definition files), then select and remove everything they find.

Did you install *Microsoft Security Essentials*?

How is the computer running now?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Security Essentials is installed, and all the threats were selected in SAS.
It seems to browse faster, but it still boots slow.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark.

If the column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list, and make sure to spell them exactly as you see them.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Here you are.

ELAN Smart-Pad
Intel(R) Common User Interface
Intel(R) Common User Interface
Intel(R) Common User Interface
Adobe Updater Startup Utility
Microsoft Intellipoint
Microsoft Security Client
Google Update
Steam
Akamai NetSession Client
SUPER AntiSpyware
ATKOSD2
ATK Media
ATK Hotkey
SBSV 2010/02/19-11:02:07
PaperCut NG Client
Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
Adobe Acrobat
AcroTray - Adobe Acrobat Distiller helper application
Microsoft OneNote


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab.

Uncheck these entries in the "Startup Item" column:

*Intel(R) Common User Interface

Intel(R) Common User Interface

Intel(R) Common User Interface

Adobe Updater Startup Utility

Google Update

Steam

SUPER AntiSpyware

SBSV 2010/02/19-11:02:07

Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Adobe Acrobat

AcroTray - Adobe Acrobat Distiller helper application

Microsoft OneNote*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

--------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK.

How many entries in the list are set on Automatic?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

49 automatic. 11 automatic (delayed start). 50 total.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stopher said:


> 49 automatic. 11 automatic (delayed start). 50 total.


49 are set on Automatic and 11 are set on Automatic(Delayed Start) for a total of 60?

Unless you know how to submit screenshot images of the services list, I need you to write down those 60 names in alphabetical order and then submit them here in a vertical list.

Make sure to widen the "Name" column enough so you can see the entire names.

Take your time doing this because I'm going off-line shortly and won't reply back until morning.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, I ended up going away for the weekend and I left my computer behind. 
Here's two pics of the list, and here's the last 3 entries. Seemed silly to make another pic for just 3.
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

These service entries can be set on Manual by double-clicking each entry to open its properties window, then changing the "startup type" setting, then clicking Apply - OK. After you're done, restart the computer.

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

Distributed Link Tracking Client

Google Update Service

IP Helper

Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN - -

Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN - -

NVIDIA Display Driver Service

NVIDIA Update Service Daemon

Offline Files

Program Compatibility Assistant Service

Windows Driver Foundation - -

Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)

Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service

Windows Search*

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

I've made the suggested changes. I'll be turning my computer on and off moving from class to class today, so I'll give you an update at the end of the day.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay, good. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stopher (Nov 22, 2011)

Everything seems to be running smoothly again! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stopher said:


> Everything seems to be running smoothly again! Thank you so much for your help.


That's good to hear, and you're welcome.  :up:

-----------------------------------------------------


----------

